# Official "Who's Going to VEGAS for RTDA" thread



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I did a search and didn't see any plans about the RTDA in Vegas yet.

Rob and and I will be there Sunday through Wednesday (I'll be there Saturday night as well). Post here if anything gets planned by CS members!

Here's the list so far, and I'll add to this if any more come up.

*Meeting Place - CASA FUENTE
Meeting Time - July 16th (Sun) @ 1330hrs*

*Meeting place - CAO Party
Meeting Time - July 17th*


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's some info from awhile back.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

ToddziLLa said:


> Here's some info from awhile back.


I'll be arriving Sunday late afternoon & departing Wednesday afternoon.
Looking forward to hooking up with everyone in Sin City.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

ToddziLLa said:


> Here's some info from awhile back.


Okay, that's cool. I missed that one in my search. I just wanted a place where we could list all the times the CS gang was going to "hook up" in Vegas.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

VEGAS!!!! sorry happens when theres a herf there . will be there fri 14 to sunday 16 hope I get to meet ya pds


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Just booked my room. I'll be there Mon and Tues for the CAO get together.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll be there! I plan to be at Casa Fuente on Sunday and the CAO party on Monday. I fly in Saturday around 2:00 and will leave Thursday around noon.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pds said:


> I did a search and didn't see any plans about the RTDA in Vegas yet.
> 
> Rob and and I will be there Sunday through Wednesday (I'll be there Saturday night as well). Post here if anything gets planned by CS members!
> 
> ...


Yeah!!! I'm in there like Swimwear Paul!!! You can count on Mr and Mrs XXX to stir up the fun as well. Here's a post from the other thread I posted, a list of people coming thus far.


XXX said:


> Paul (PDS)
> Rob (RJS)
> The XXX's (Dustin and Echo)
> Crazyfool
> ...


Everyone can give me a call to confirm any last minute plans etc etc... PM me for #


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Man were going to need nametags!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

pds said:


> Man were going to need nametags!


Hey Paul ~

Let me help you out. I'm the good looking bald one.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

BP22 said:


> Hey Paul ~
> 
> Let me help you out. I'm the good looking bald one.


Your hanging with a tough crowd. I had the chance to herf with the San Diego boys once...great time.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

pds said:


> Your hanging with a tough crowd. I had the chance to herf with the San Diego boys once...great time.


They took it easy on this newbie.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BP22 said:


> Hey Paul ~
> 
> Let me help you out. I'm the good looking bald one.


Whaddya mean? I thought *I* was the good looking bald one!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> Whaddya mean? I thought *I* was the good looking bald one!


Buncha thugs


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

me and zemekone are going fri leave sunday but we may be able to hit fuente for a hr or 2 before we head back


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Whaddya mean? I thought *I* was the good looking bald one!


You're just plain sexy! :r


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll be leaving southern CA tom. around 7am and headed to Sin City.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

I'll be there from Sat. noon to Thursday night, Red Eye back to Atlanta. Looks like a running Herf at Casa Fuente from 12 noon sunday 'til 6 PM, openning RTDA party. CS'er, CP'ers, and CF'ers. Could be a Tri-Latterial Summit or a three way Turf and Herf War!!!

Come and See *Stinky Ashtrays *while on the (RTDA)floor, get some free coffee.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm heading out this morning, staying through Sunday (going with work, not to RTDA). I hope to meet up with some of y'all who are coming in early.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

My wife and I will arrive in Vegas on Saturday around 2:00PM. We are staying at Bally's. I plan on going to the RTDA show on Monday from open to close and to the Altadis and CAO party on Monday night. I'll be hanging with my wife the rest of the time. She is not a smoker and I doubt I can convince her to go to a herf. Anyway, if anyone wants to hang out on Monday at the RTDA show, shoot me a PM. I'll probably be hanging out with Lew from Don Francisco Cigars but I'd still like to hook up with some BOTL's from Club Stogie. Also, I'll probably be at the Rocky Patel party. I'd almost shoot myself in the foot if I missed that one.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

OpusEx said:


> I'll be leaving southern CA tom. around 7am and headed to Sin City.


marc I need your # so I can call ya friday nightwhen me and gerry get there


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

In saturday and out tuesday, hopefully. see ya guys on sunday..


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

You guys have no idea how bad I wanna get there Friday night or Saturday, instead of Sunday afternoon :r


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

poker said:


> You guys have no idea how bad I wanna get there Friday night or Saturday, instead of Sunday afternoon :r


do it !! DO it!! dont be a wussy man on a unicycle


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Guess I'll give Gerry that Davi instead now...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

poker said:


> Guess I'll give Gerry that Davi instead now...


Whatever you do, just make sure you hook up with Paul. I want to be the fly on the wall to hear those stories! :r You two will talk all night.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Whatever you do, just make sure you hook up with Paul. I want to be the fly on the wall to hear those stories! :r You two will talk all night.


Yeah thats a long awaited date they've been procrasinating to have.lol..


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Whatever you do, just make sure you hook up with Paul. I want to be the fly on the wall to hear those stories! :r You two will talk all night.


Too weird to even think about!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:r :r :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry I've been MIA, work sucks.... I know... bleh.

I'm PM'ing everyone who chimed in in this thread with my phone number. Echo and I are getting in tomorrow nite and doing dinner with some of the crew.

See you bastards there!

XXX


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Headed downtown right now to meet up with Filly and Mr. Filly, the XXX's and whoever else shows up. Should be a great night! Binions for dinner and then who knows what kind of trouble we'll get into LMAO.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

poker said:


> Guess I'll give Gerry that Davi instead now...


Effing sweet! Craps table and a 1 hour and 16 min roll are waiting for!


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

If any of you peeps are in town check out Del Friscos, for a good steak. 
(but costly)

LINK


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

I am just catching up on my reading.....I get in to Vegas Sunday morning out Wednesday...staying at Flamingo. Is Filly going to Vegas????


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

She's already there


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Screw you all!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Sean9689 said:


> Screw you all!


just hop in your private jet & meet us there!


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Or grab a Southwest flight....it is gonna be a blast....CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

OpusEx said:


> Headed downtown right now to meet up with Filly and Mr. Filly, the XXX's and whoever else shows up. Should be a great night! Binions for dinner and then who knows what kind of trouble we'll get into LMAO.


Whatt a great time we all had. It was good to meet up with such great brothers & truly share one of the best evenings of my life.
You guys @ CS Rock!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Holy crap what a great time!!!

I just logged back onto CS for the first time since leaving for the HERF last week and goddamn was it a tremendous weekend!

Smoked some killer shit! Met some awesome people I'd never met before! Hung with some other awesome people whom I know! And enjoyed an amazing RTDA show!!!

What more can be said by WOW!!! This will be an experience I will never forget. And guys.... I purposefully left the camera at home  Y'know, Vegas and all 


XXX


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Holy crap what a great time!!!
> 
> I just logged back onto CS for the first time since leaving for the HERF last week and goddamn was it a tremendous weekend!
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed y'all, Dustin. I got overserved at dinner on Saturday night and had to go take a little nap that ended right before it was time to go to the airport the next morning.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Holy crap what a great time!!!
> 
> I just logged back onto CS for the first time since leaving for the HERF last week and goddamn was it a tremendous weekend!
> 
> ...


It was great to meet you, Echo and all the other BOTL's! What a great weekend, and thanks to you and others for sharing some awesome sticks.

I can't resist though (I had my camera)!


----------

